# 1961 Schwinn Skipper All Original Top condition



## TMS (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello, I am looking to see if anyone knows what an actual value would be for my 1961 Schwinn Skipper with all original parts, in excellent condition, I keep it in my apartment. She (even though a guys bike) was mine as a kid, but I had a pretty bad car accident 18 months ago, can't work and can no longer ride, so she is now a decoration.  I said to myself, self, why keep such an amazing machine in limbo and I may consider selling to someone who would love her like I do.  Any honest ideas on her value?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 7, 2017)

Check your serial number using this link.
http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber.htm
Looks like a 63 model.a couple better pics of both sides will help also.


----------



## TMS (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you I will check it I had always said it was a 1963 but several people said no it is a 1961...Thanks again...research time again!
Would there be a great deal of difference between them?  Would they look so much the same?  I do not know much about them.
I had always thought it was a 1963, or perhaps wanted to since I was born that year, but alas...
I checked it out and we can split the difference it is a 1962!


----------



## TMS (Nov 7, 2017)

Any idea on what this 1962 Schwinn Skipper would be worth?  She is in great condition, all original.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's a 62 that sold on ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Another that sold on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...269521?hash=item41d0a3cb11:g:jaIAAOSwA2hZzW7g


----------



## TMS (Nov 7, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a 62 that sold on ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Skipper-men-039-s-26-034-black-Bicycle-/391901822130?hash=item5b3f2b3cb2:g:sGYAAOSwJoNZwTpd&nma=true&si=z62wXvDSFxz78gEXiCPe7NSokzw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Another that sold on eBay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...269521?hash=item41d0a3cb11:g:jaIAAOSwA2hZzW7g





Thank you for your reply, none of those look like mine, but I would imagine the pricing would be similar between 1961 through 1963...also mine also looks in much better original condition.  I suppose I will have to find a median and fair price for a collector who loves the Skipper!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm thinking a couple hundred tops. These just aren't real desirable as far as collectability goes. Sorry for your accident and GLWTS. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's a skipper I sold 6 months ago for 150 shipped. I know the frame is different.


----------



## TMS (Nov 8, 2017)

If anyone is interested in a 1962 Schwinn Skipper Fabulous Red Coaster, all original, great condition just let me know. I have one sitting in my apartment safe from the elements.  




Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking a couple hundred tops. These just aren't real desirable as far as collectability goes. Sorry for your accident and GLWTS. V/r Shawn





Thank you for your thoughts.  Also, I love the quote, I work with the Wounded Warriors and it is by far the always the most valuable times of my life when I volunteer with them.  And thankyou for the estimate on Skipper.  Perhaps I will just hang on a it more, I love the frame and shape of the bike myself, it reminds me of a beach cruiser, which I also have.  I am working on getting to the point where I can ride again, but Skipper is a mans bike and the bar is too high for me to get over anymore.  Many blessings!  Perhaps I will donate Skipper a Warriors program!!


----------

